# Sick stuff from Nat Geo of all people



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

Cross posting this from another forum I am on

National Geographic: NO to Melissa Bachman Series | Facebook

General gist is that the program is about the 'hunter' named above.

I take it that I won't have to work to hard to convince people to join, and ordinarily I don't have issues with hunting.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

what is the issue with this particular hunter?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I would've thought it's that Nat Geo, a channel that extols the virtue of caring for the planet and produces so many wonderful nature docs, is televising the slaughter of so many animals....glamourising it with some grinning idiot of a woman to make it look acceptable...sexy even! How many bears does she _really_ need to kill?

It's pretty sick and vile.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

aperantly she isnt going to be on it anymore, one of the posts on the facebook page is an email they got sayting they will be dropping her from the program as hunting is not the phcous of the program. Apperantly its 'surviving the wilds of Alaska'


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

At last! a :censor: that you could bitch slap and have a queue behind you...lease God let this bears mate be standing behind her off camera..waiting for her to turn around.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

nick gilchrist said:


> At last! a :censor: that you could bitch slap and have a queue behind you.


I know of at least one other....a regular user on this very forum, that participates in similar murder....and I would happily bitch slap that :censor: too!:bash::2thumb:


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

Its not just the Bears eyes that are now dead and lifeless windows to its soul.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Iguana o on to her home page on her website, you see many images. They are all revoltingly placed in life like postures. Revolting!


----------



## TheProfessor (Apr 19, 2011)

I clay pigeon shoot and play paintball and have been offered for poultry shooting but refused to do it! 
I would love to see how she would enjoy being stalked when she was defenceless and have someone popping shots at her in the woods just for trophies and fun!! 

Don't get me wrong, I am a realist and am studying zoology so fully understand the need for culling sometimes to ensure balance on a predatory/prey relationship to avoid needless suffering through starvation! However there is ecology study/culture to keep things in balance, and then there is just plan cruel like she is! Killing in that quantity is just un-needed! I bet she doesn't even know about ecology and predatory prey relationships!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

TheProfessor said:


> I clay pigeon shoot and play paintball and have been offered for poultry shooting but refused to do it!
> I would love to see how she would enjoy being stalked when she was defenceless and have someone popping shots at her in the woods just for trophies and fun!!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am a realist and am studying zoology so fully understand the need for culling sometimes to ensure balance on a predatory/prey relationship to avoid needless suffering through starvation! However there is ecology study/culture to keep things in balance, and then there is just plan cruel like she is! Killing in that quantity is just un-needed! *I bet she doesn't even know about ecology and predatory prey relationships*!


She probably does, but she's just a dumb ******* :censor: and doesn't give a :censor:!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> She probably does, but she's just a dumb ******* :censor: and doesn't give a :censor:!


ooops! was a bit drunk when I wrote that last night.....sorry for losing my cool like that:blush:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> ooops! was a bit drunk when I wrote that last night.....sorry for losing my cool like that:blush:


Don't be...sounds about right to me!


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 24, 2012)

There are no words to express my feelings towards that. Unbelievable.


----------



## JackR (Dec 14, 2010)

I'd love to see someone hunt her! Bloody ridiculous woman!


----------

